# Return to threads



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello everyone,
It's been months since my last posting. I appreciated all the help offered.
It's been a sad year.
My fiance died suddenly while we were making our marriage arrangements. He had a massive heart attack. It's taken awhile to get my thoughts together, and I thank God everyday for the help of my sister. He was a German national and we planned on living in Germany, after marriage.

I am still in California, and have decided to do my best to follow through, albeit on my own.

My sister has expressed an interest to also retire to Germany. She and I have traveled together through the years, and Germany is our favorite country. We didn't expect to like it, much less love it, but we do. 
Neither my sister or I have children, actually, no family left at all.

I'm not used to throwing personal info out..but here we go.
I cleared up my past IRS problem (in my favor).
After I paid my late husbands medical bills, it left me with a fraction of what I expected to reitre on, but I am debt free. In the US, you die poor if unexpected health problems come up.
I have approx, $150, 000, in savings, also $2200 per month in SS. I draw on my late husbands work record. I will be 63 in a few short weeks. I am not wanted by any law inforcement, no crimes. Not a traffic ticket in 10 years. Never been asked to leave any country, I am a good gal
My sister has much more in retirement savings, she retired a few months ago, she draws
$1700.00 per month, in SS, she is under 65, plus takes a small amount out from retirement savings each month. She owns a home, with a mortgage, and would sell it, then would be completely out of debt. She would brake even on the house sale. 
We are both in good health, and sister is crime free.

We no longer want to own a home, we were thinking of renting a flat, but it doesn't look easy, most owners want and need us to have residence to rent, which we don't have.

Will it be difficult for us to get permission to retire in Germany? 
When we are asked proof of a home, will it be accepted that we will have a lease in both our names?
In the threads I see alot of married and regular couples asking for info, but not sisters.

I thing money asset wise, it will be more difficult for me, but, then I don't know what is required. 

Thank you for any advice and information offered.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

expatgal said:


> Hello everyone,
> It's been months since my last posting. I appreciated all the help offered.
> It's been a sad year.
> My fiance died suddenly while we were making our marriage arrangements. He had a massive heart attack. It's taken awhile to get my thoughts together, and I thank God everyday for the help of my sister. He was a German national and we planned on living in Germany, after marriage.
> ...


I am so sorry to hear about your loss!

My condolences.

Getting a residence permit for Germany to retire without any family connections there might be a bit tricky and is not guaranteed to succeed.

Most of all, you will need to show that you are self-sufficient, which you seem to be.

You also need to show that you have health insurance.

What kind of documents are needed to show this is a question for your nearest German Embassy or Consulate.

This link might also help:

A guide to retiring in Germany < Getting Started | Expatica Germany

While you don't need a visa to enter Germany, I would urge you not to move without a convertible visa in your pocket!

Please contact the Embassy and ask them about the required documents and chances of success. Imagine what would happen if you sell everything in America, move to Germany and then the authorities tell you that they will not issue a residence permit!

Moving from America to Europe and vice-versa is surprisingly difficult if you are not sponsored by an employer or join a close family member.


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

ALKB said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your loss!
> 
> My condolences.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind thoughts. Once we get to a certain age, we expect things to happen, but..still is always a kick in the butt.

I thought my lack of savings (only $150,000) would be a problem, perhaps it still may be.

I understand about lack of family in Germany, I have ancestors from many years ago in Germany, they still have a winery there, but we are so far removed, it won't count.

Insurance, I know I will qualify, no pre-exisitng conditions. But, then again, premiums may be too high. 

Where there's a will, there is a way. Too often the way is illegal, and not for me.

Does anyone want to adopt me?

I shall do what you suggest, and post what I find out.

Again, thank you for your thoughts and valuable information.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

expatgal said:


> Thank you for your kind thoughts. Once we get to a certain age, we expect things to happen, but..still is always a kick in the butt.
> 
> I thought my lack of savings (only $150,000) would be a problem, perhaps it still may be.
> 
> ...


Your monthly income of $2200 (€1600) alone takes you above the threshold for any kind of means-tested benefit, so you should be fine on the self-sufficient front, provided you will still be receiving this income even though you are living outside the USA.

I think the biggest hurdle will be that there are no set rules for retirement of non-EU nationals. Every case is decided individually and even if you meet all the requirements they can still say no.


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

ALKB said:


> Your monthly income of $2200 (€1600) alone takes you above the threshold for any kind of means-tested benefit, so you should be fine on the self-sufficient front, provided you will still be receiving this income even though you are living outside the USA.
> 
> I think the biggest hurdle will be that there are no set rules for retirement of non-EU nationals. Every case is decided individually and even if you meet all the requirements they can still say no.


I gues I am better off than I thought, a whole 1600. I shall gather my records and documents, and see what I can come up with, perhaps this coming year will grant my wish.

You're right, about not up and selling everything. I look forward to new adventures, and not owning anything anymore. 
Health insurance will be a hurdle money wise. I suppose it's like anything else, when you don't have full control, and have to wait for someone to give you the heads up. 

Still waiting for the adoption offers to come in

Thank you ALKB, and I will keep everyone posted.
Blessings to you all.


----------

